# Browning Gold 3.5 Inch



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Has anyone else had trouble with the chamber sticking with a Browning Gold 3.5 inch? I have had it for three years and it always seems to stick when below forty degrees. I have had it professionally cleaned and it continues to happen.

This weekend was the breaking point when I couldn't shoot at two different roosters b.c my gun wouldn't kick in another shell after the first shot.......very ANGRY!!!!

My brother has the same gun and it happened to him aswell this weekend.

uke: Browning Gold


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

What are you using to lubricate the gun with? Oil or teflon? If you are using oil or something like WD-40 that's more than likely your problem. I have a Remington 1100 and only use Teflon spray to lubricate it and don't have that problem anymore. If it's sticking, just take it apart and wipe dry all the moving parts and use a spray Teflon really lightly and cycle it for awhile.

H2OfowlND


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Gooseguy10: Go to the shotgun forum. There are probably a dozen or so posts on this very subject. Ask any gunsmith and they will all tell you that the Browning Golds are not reliable guns even when cleaned.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, I've had the same problem with mine. Anything below 40 degrees and it's unreliable for the first bit, then just will not work. Clean it very thoroughly and start over and get the same results. I recently got a benelli Nova and will be leaving that Browning in WI Friday when I head to ND :wink:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

THanks for the info. I have used oil and teflon. It sounds like a design flaw. I will check out the shotgun forum (I didn't know there was one).

Thanks again


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Most likely it is the spring that goes back into the stock. oil and grit get back into it and make it gum up when it gets cold, or the spring gets weak.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well my Gold is a 10 gage. I have not had problems with it sticking. From pulling it apart and looking at it, you might have some probs with the spring that goes into the butt of the gun. That is if you have an auto. I had to have this spring replaced since it was not able to push the next shell into place. Once I got that replaced I have not had any trouble with it. I do my own cleaning and taking apart. I use some tefflon in it and not seen any difference with or without it. The thing I do like about it is it does not gum up the workings when powder fouling gets on it. Also try spraying somthing like break free or a degreaser. The factory goo that is in there might be your problem. I have in the past had remington autos that have gummed up due to too thick of oil on it. Break free helps alot and helps oil the gun. You might also want to look at the vent holes in the barrel. There are 1-2 small holes in the barrel that provide the pressure in the gas cylender. If they get pluged somthing similar can happen. A quick swab or pocking though it can provide if its clean or not. The holes can be reached if you take the barrel off the fore arm. On the inside of the ring that mounts the barrel on is how you accesss these ports.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I had the same problem with mine, I just keep it very clean and use rem oil when I'm out in the field


----------



## FLASH5 (Jan 25, 2006)

browning are noted for week springs, my son shot trap and after 3500 rds started to have the same problem so i replaced the action spring(b111607211) from wollf springs in pa. and cleaned out the action spring tube(B111606702) it was loaded with grease dirt and oil from the factory that ploged it up


----------



## birdnbass (Feb 23, 2006)

Try finding the cold weather CLP. It stays thin in the cold. I shoot a Browning Silver 3 1/2 and have had no problems. During the last front it was 1 degree out and it worked fine. I will see if I can find someone who sells it. I got a bunch several years ago at a surplus store. If I find a place I will post it.


----------



## birdnbass (Feb 23, 2006)

Correction to my earlier post. It is not CLP it is LAW (Lubricant arctic weather). Another one to use is Burkes Gun Oil. Most of the crowd I waterfowl hunt with swear by it. www.burkesgunoil.com Hope this helps.


----------

